# Going North, San Diego - Crescent City



## jordansname (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm considering harbor hopping from San Diego up to Crescent City with my 25' Coronado and would appreciate any advice on making the trip, also what to expect for travel time would be appreciated.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jordan, I can only speak from experience from San Francisco north, however I have read that getting around Pt Conception can be pretty severe. The whole trip will be "uphill" and depending on the weather it can be pretty rough. I took some approximate mileages off of a road map, not a chart.
SF(Pt Bonita) to Point Reyes which is exposed to the south, 25 miles. Pt Reyes to Bodega Bay, good entrance, 25 miles. Don't try Tomales Bay to the south, it can be treacherous. Bodega Bay to Fort Bragg, a pretty good entrance, but can break in heavy weather, 90 miles.Nothing but some coves in between. Fort Bragg to Eureka, which like San Francisco, has a breaking bar in heavy weather, 100 miles. Some small coves in between but all exposed to the south. Eureka to Crescent City, 70 miles with some coves exposed to the south.
I owned a Coronado 25 for 10 years out of Sausalito. Started with a 6 hp
then went to a 15 hp which could pretty much punch through anything I wanted to be out in at hull speed, about 5 1/2 to 6 knots, I think. San Diego to SF is about 575 miles. Trip time? you do the math. Please remember, I took the mileages off of a road map, and they are approximate. I am wondering, why doyou want to do this?

Dabnis


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jordan,

Can't post links yet, but if you go to "General discussions", page 31 article
"Sad story from SF Lightship race", there is some info on the SF bar I thought you might be interested in.

Dabnis


----------



## jordansname (Jul 3, 2008)

Dabnis,
Thanks for response. I'm interested in this trip for a few reasons....
1. I'm off till October
2. Have family in Oregon and was planning on making the trip north via car for the summer.
3. Thinking I want to sell the boat I'm on now, so why not sell it in Crescent City, then fly back to San Diego this fall. 

I've been talking to a few people here in my marina, and they all say Pt Conception is my biggest obstacle, they also say that now is the time to do it with the summer wind conditions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

dabnis said:


> I have read that getting around Pt Conception can be pretty severe.


that aint no lie, seemed like forever to pass that friggen point.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jordan, Might seem like a good idea, don't want to rain on your parade, but I have many years experience in northern california waters, to sum it up the few actual harbors are a LONG way apart and even in the summer months it can be very rough, all up hill. Suggest you seek advice from someone who has actually done it. If you go, please check the weather constantly, carry a whole lot of fuel and be prepared to lay over for extended periods to wait for good weather windows. Best of luck to you.

Dabnis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did it last year (actually exactly one year ago Departed San Diego 6/30/07 Arrived Crescent City 7/23/07)... that is one hell of an uphill battle. Probably some multiple day runs. Your engine better be 'fresh' to say the least. Don't plan on sailing... its not going to happen unless you sail to Hawaii first! Also be prepared to wait at anchor for days to get around Point Conception. Be fully prepared for winds approaching storm force and waves to go with them in the channel islands. 25'.. *put it on a trailer*. There is a really cool old Canadian guy up in Ramona that fit it to a trailer and haul it for a very reasonable sum. Much less than the cost of a blown engine, or rig.

Picture of steel ketch distmasted while going around Pt Conception....









I waited 3 days before making the run for it.









Fortunately there is a good sand bottom at Gov't Point. I had 200ft of chain out that was taught...


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jordan, Sailboy 21 has "been there, done that", and his boat is a lot bigger and faster than yours. Last time I was up in Crescent City, about 2 years ago, I would estimate 80 to 90% of all the boats in the harbor were commercial or sports fishing boats, the rest were sailboats and "project" boats. Probably not much of a sailboat market up there. If you go, let us know how it went.

Dabnis


----------



## jordansname (Jul 3, 2008)

sailboy21 said:


> Your engine better be 'fresh' to say the least. Don't plan on sailing... its not going to happen unless you sail to Hawaii first!


You motor sailed the entire way, or just motored?

I have no problems camping out for the weather, how long of a weather window did you wait for before crossing pt conception?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I think your best shot from SD is to plan on a beat to the Southern end of Cat Isl. then back to the mainland around LA, then frog up to SB and plan leg 2.

From SB to Monterey there is but one safe haven for ya ( Morro Bay ) and that's going to be some tuff milage


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd suggest Brian Fagan's book, only cruising guide I'm aware of, covers Mexico to the golden gate. Check out the weather for Point Conception on the NOAA site, seems like there have been warnings and advisories more days then not for the last couple weeks.
Amazon.com: The Cruising Guide to Central and Southern California: Golden Gate to Ensenada, Mexico, Including the Offshore Islands: Brian M. Fagan: Books


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jordan, Tried to do this earlier but must have done somthing wrong, sorry if this is a repeat. My intent in sending this last post is to try to save you some major grief and maybe your life. Despite all of the negative replies it appears that you are still considering the trip. Sailboy 21's boat, a Rawson 30, is a big, heavy, strong boat with inboard power, none of which the Coronado 25 has, and he said " that is one hell of an uphill battle". You will need some serious ground tackle, extra fuel and provisions which will slow the boat down. I am not an expert on anything, but do have many years experience on northern California ocean waters in several different types of boats including a Coronado 25 which I had for 10 years. I strongly urge you to go back and CAREFULLY re-read ALL of the posts including the "Sad story from SF Lightship race". If, after that you decide to make the trip, I suggest you make a couple of 2 or 3 day trips up the coast to test your equipment.

Good by and good luck, Dabnis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In the interest of walking down memory lane...

Some "highlights" from my log from last year:
Please note there were also many awesome sights, great times and unforgettable experiences. My trip from San Diego to Alaska was full of challenges, but also many rewards. It was also entirely unpredictable (original plan was to sail to Hawaii first!) .

6/30/07 1630 Depart Fiddlers Cove 2 POB, Dest. Avalon

7/1/07 1130 Arrived at Avalon

7/2/07 0530 Departed Avalon

7/2/07 2400 Arrived at Santa Barbara Anchorage

7/3/07 0940 Fueled +22 gallons at Santa Barbara fuel dock, depart for Santa Rosa

7/3/07 1800 Arrived Bechers Cove, Santa Rosa Island. Wind NNW 45 Knots. Anchor fouled due to kelp. unable to get a set. Made decision to sail to Sata Barbara. Main set with 3 reefs, storm jib set on headstay. 15ft seas. SOG 6.5 Knots.

7/4/07 Crew departs due to events of the past day.

7/5/07 Waiting in Santa Barbara for gales to subside at Pt. Conception

7/6/07 1900 Arrived Cojo Anchorage. Winds West 20 Knots

7/8/07 0200 Winds still greater than 20 knots
0430 Raise anchor, NW winds ~10 knots
0600 Alternator failed
1900 Moored at Moro Bay YC
Unable to maintain refrigeration, perishable food spoiled

7/11/07 1515 Departed Morro Bay
2010 Ancored at San Simeon

7/12/07 0415 Raise Anchor, Dest. Monterey

7/12/07 2100 Arrived & Anchor Santa Cruz
7/13/07 0700 Depart Santa Cruz
1415 Dense Fog, Vis < 200ft
1640 Moored @ Pillar Point

7/17/07 Pillar Point to Emmery Ville

7/19/07 1720 Underway from Emmery Ville Marina'
Winds W 20 knots, left on ebb tide, seas very steep

7/22/07 1900 Stong N current set at 2-3 knots SOG is 3.5 Knots @3000 RPM
7/23/07 2030 Ran fuel tank dry, 1299 Eng Hrs. Added 5 gal from jerry can

7/23/07 Moored Crescent City

Some figures from San Diego to Crescent City

*Time under power: 154 Engine Hours

Total Time Underway 191 Hrs (not including at anchor)

Diesel Fuel Used: 94 Gallons

Total Nautical Miles sailed: 930

Average VMG 4.85 Knots*


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks for the log entries, sailboy21*

sailboy21:

This was great reading! I'd like to make the same trip some time in the future, without any deadlines. I've also thought of S. Calif - Hawaii - Alaska.

Any particular reason you skipped the Hawaii detour? Time constraints?

Also, if you'd be willing to tell, anything you'd do differently during the time covered by the log entries?

Once the alternator failed, how did you manage nav lights? Fixed it? Spare?

And, if you'd be willing, log entries for the rest of the trip would be much appreciated!!

Mary


----------



## bluwateronly (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, just chimming in. I did the trip from Costa Mesa to S.F. in a 26' Ericson with a 6hp outboard. I can tell you going around the point was very scary and took hours and hours. Also, along big sur coast there is no where to stop so I was on the tiller for 36 hours. My crew was sea sick the whole time and took pills so he slept the whole time, no help there. It can be done but you will be motoring and get going early and duck in before afternoon or the seas get real choppy. The trip cost me 600.00 in gas alone and that was when prices were lower so be prepared and carry lots of fuel and if you don't have a spare motor and yours dies it could be a big problem. Good luck if you decide to go for it. Everybody told me not to do it but I did and have years of sailing time and it was rough to say the least.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mary51 said:


> sailboy21:
> 
> This was great reading! I'd like to make the same trip some time in the future, without any deadlines. I've also thought of S. Calif - Hawaii - Alaska.
> 
> Any particular reason you skipped the Hawaii detour? Time constraints?


 i was in the process of being discharged from the navy. I left early on leave but had to report back to San Diego on the 15th. I rented a car and drove from Morro Bay to San Diego, got discharged from the navy, drove back (picking up a new alternator on the way) and set sail as a free man!



> Also, if you'd be willing to tell, anything you'd do differently during the time covered by the log entries?


don't take/expect crew that has never sailed before to be of any use, or stand watch! Also, don't let them pick out the food!



> Once the alternator failed, how did you manage nav lights? Fixed it? Spare?


Once I noticed the alternator had failed I switch to low power mode. i.e. no GPS/radar/refrigeration/pressure water. The 55Watt solar panels kept the batteries topped off for lights and intermittent GPS use.


> And, if you'd be willing, log entries for the rest of the trip would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Mary


I would love to do that. I originally was going to use my video footage and photos to produce a short 30-60 minute narrated video including log excerpts etc for my family, relatives and youtube however I have not made it very far. There were far too many minutes & hours of scenery and water and far too little footage of the personal interactions with the four different crewmembers (3 of them greenhorns) I managed to torture during the 2000 mile sojourn  As far as transcribing my log.. I must admit I did a very poor job with the ships log. There are many back dated days, vague & confusing entries etc... I basically kept a video log and used the ships log to keep track of engine hours, fuel, provisions and such. I do have GPS track logs with speed data from San Francisco to Sitka Alaska. I also created a google earth KML file that is available here. If I finally do ever get around to putting a real video log together I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*Engine hours & fuel log would be great.*

I know. I'm one sick puppy. but that's the stuff that matters.

But I do look forward to the video! Thanks.

Mary


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I came around Point Conception in 50+mph winds with 20+ft seas, and I was going with the weather. I was sailing my 30ft Columbia single-handed. I would not have attempted it going north. Read 2 years before the mast, and get an idea what the Point is like.

Upon returning I motored in mill pond conditions, but late fall will give you those conditions. I left Santa Barbara, and motored all the way to S.F. in 52 hours. I am not knocking your boat, but the outboard concerns me. I would trailer it, or sell it in Southern Cal. Whatever you decide BEST WISHES in accomplishing your goal!

This pic is motoring north, and you can see how flat it is. That is the reflection of my bowpulpit in the lower left corner.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I created a youtube channel which I will be uploading clips from my San Diego to Alaska trip. Right now there are two videos related to this thread. One of which contains footage of the Cojo anchorage at Pt. Conception.

YouTube - seayaadventures's Channel

This video is dedicated to my Volvo Diesel:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I made the trip last July in my Gulf 32. Took three weeks one of which was spent waiting for a weather window in Santa Barbara. Should have waited one more day as Pt Conception, and worse Pt. Arguello, turned out to be an E Ticket ride. Whales, dolphin, sea otters made the trip worthwhile. Each leg of the trip is documented in the Ships Logs at Kickasssailing.com if you are interested.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You're going the wrong way! Go south young man - south...go explore Baja, you'll have loads more fun. Round Land's End and sail up to LaPaz - I swear you won't want to go home again! If you must go North - I agree with poopdeckpappy on route. I didn't like Pt Conception and we have a 37 ft Pacific Seacraft! Seriously - good luck. BTW - Clean fuel tanks a must!


----------



## normandavison (Sep 2, 2008)

*Catalina, Santa Barbara Anchorage*

The anchorage on the West Sid of Catalina Island is great.
The anchorage at Sant Barbara is also great.
The entrance to Cresent City can be dangerous. I shipwrecked just south of Cresent City on the Redwood National Park Beach.


----------



## jordansname (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ended up hitch hiking instead!*

Well I made it to Oregon via the 5 North and a few friendly drivers. I'm back in San Diego now and am still eager to take my boat out for a bit, thinking about sailing San Diego to Catalina, any suggestions on routes, times, and anchoring off the island?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

jordansname said:


> Well I made it to Oregon via the 5 North and a few friendly drivers. I'm back in San Diego now and am still eager to take my boat out for a bit, thinking about sailing San Diego to Catalina, any suggestions on routes, times, and anchoring off the island?


read this http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/44083-catalina-island-circumnav-photo-intense.html


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

uspirate said:


> read this http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/44083-catalina-island-circumnav-photo-intense.html


Hey the dye tab in the head's a dirty trick. Clever as well. Makes more sense than all this nonsense of wiring up the Y-Valve.

SailBoy--- (or anyone else) re the conditions, when you went north does it get better once you are past San Francisco ? Not that I am about to do it, just wondering.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw said:


> SailBoy--- (or anyone else) re the conditions, when you went north does it get better once you are past San Francisco ? Not that I am about to do it, just wondering.


No.. it got much, much worse. Although I was told it was a particularly bad summer.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Yep, North of Frisco is where the fun REALLY starts.


----------

